

Ask HN: Can't get .com or .net, what's the next best extension? - chowlet

Working on a startup and can't get the .com or .net of the company name. Which extension is best: .me, .ly, .co, or something else?
======
pg
Choose another name, not another extension.

~~~
chowlet
I hear you. Usually I'm not wedded to things like this, but this is one time
that the name perfectly communicates the product to different user bases.
People will instantly know what the product is for--instantly.

~~~
coderdude
I was more or less wedded to a previous name choice for my startup but I
couldn't secure the name or even a good variation of the name so I started
thinking of a new name. I ended up with something way cooler that conveys my
mission even better than the previous name. I'd never go outside of a .com for
my business domain.

I think your best bet is to look for a new name. Really, you're only setting
yourself up for issues with telling people your domain name/having people try
to figure out how to type it in if you go with some country's TLD for your
domain. Not to mention you're at the mercy of that country's policies. They
could change their policies at any time and snatch your domain if they wish.
Don't do that to yourself.

~~~
chowlet
I'll put some thought into this. Appreciate hearing your story.

~~~
o1iver
I had the same problem a few days ago, maybe this little script will help you:
<http://blog.o1iver.net/post/3216036200/python-domain-finder>

------
JonathanWCurd
I also agree that it depends on if another extension makes sense.

For example:

If you are buying a .me (or other extension) just because .com and .net are
gone and it doesn't relate then pick another name. If you are buying a .me (or
other extension) and it relates like about.me then go for it.

~~~
JonathanWCurd
Also its possible that soon we will have all sorts of custom extensions from
custom providers / companies and then people will have to start paying more
attention to the extension of the domain as well as just the name.

~~~
chowlet
Good point, ICANN is soon to offer customized domain extensions. It costs
$185K to apply. Wonder what it'll be like to see .sports or .love or .cars?

------
groby_b
Depends - .me for personal services, .info for information, .ly if you want to
appeal to the hip crowd ;)

Kidding aside, it might be worth thinking of a different name. .com is the
"default" internet extension, and getting people to use a different TLD is a
bit of an uphill battle

